# Carbon Monoxide Detector Beeping



## ckmagnum (May 10, 2013)

I recently went outside and heard my CO detector screaming at me. I hit the mute or test button and it shut off, but only for a minute or so. I opened the windows and ran the fan for quite some time, but still the beeping would start again. I took it apart and it is hard wired with no battery. Is this a common problem?


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

ckmagnum said:


> I recently went outside and heard my CO detector screaming at me. I hit the mute or test button and it shut off, but only for a minute or so. I opened the windows and ran the fan for quite some time, but still the beeping would start again. I took it apart and it is hard wired with no battery. Is this a common problem?


Are you sure it isn't the camper's propane detector ? Our camper has a propane alarm and a carbon monoxide alarm. Two separate devices. 
The CO detector is battery operated, while the propane alarm is operated off of the TT's battery. Our propane alarm will start to go off if the TT's battery is low. If memory serves me, both alarms have a finite life. I think about 5-7 years, after that they need to be replaced.

Propane Detector

CO Alarm


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

joeymac said:


> I recently went outside and heard my CO detector screaming at me. I hit the mute or test button and it shut off, but only for a minute or so. I opened the windows and ran the fan for quite some time, but still the beeping would start again. I took it apart and it is hard wired with no battery. Is this a common problem?


Are you sure it isn't the camper's propane detector ? Our camper has a propane alarm and a carbon monoxide alarm. Two separate devices. 
The CO detector is battery operated, while the propane alarm is operated off of the TT's battery. Our propane alarm will start to go off if the TT's battery is low. If memory serves me, both alarms have a finite life. I think about 5-7 years, after that they need to be replaced.

Propane Detector

CO Alarm
[/quote]

I'll second the low battery senario.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Tourdfox said:


> I recently went outside and heard my CO detector screaming at me. I hit the mute or test button and it shut off, but only for a minute or so. I opened the windows and ran the fan for quite some time, but still the beeping would start again. I took it apart and it is hard wired with no battery. Is this a common problem?


Are you sure it isn't the camper's propane detector ? Our camper has a propane alarm and a carbon monoxide alarm. Two separate devices. 
The CO detector is battery operated, while the propane alarm is operated off of the TT's battery. Our propane alarm will start to go off if the TT's battery is low. If memory serves me, both alarms have a finite life. I think about 5-7 years, after that they need to be replaced.

Propane Detector

CO Alarm
[/quote]

I'll second the low battery senario.
[/quote]

Check the manufacture date of the CO alarm. The detector is a particulate type sensor and after a number of years the sensors sensitivity level drops and can take next to nothing for it to alarm. You may simply need to change it out. The same thing occurs with gas detectors, after 5 years they become flakey and should be changed out.

In 2010 the CO detector in our 31RQS would randomly alarm and then got so bad we pulled the batteries. I replaced the unit and had no issues up until we sold the unit. The propane detector also went about a month earlier. same issue randon alarming. Manufacture date on both was 2004. My 31RQS was a 2005, I changed them in 2010.

Hope that helps!

Eric


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

I've had people tell me that they have replaced the DW every few years.







I have not found this to be a problem. Well ... only occasionally.







I still have the original and this year will be our 44th year together.


----------



## ckmagnum (May 10, 2013)

Thanks. Maybe it is the propane alarm. I don't think it is a battery thing though, since it is plugged in to the 50amp service I have at my house. Maybe it is just bad.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

ckmagnum said:


> Thanks. Maybe it is the propane alarm. I don't think it is a battery thing though, since it is plugged in to the 50amp service I have at my house. Maybe it is just bad.


 If it is rectangular, about 2 inches tall, by about 7 inches long, hardwired at just above the floor level it is a Propane Detector. If it is round,mounted on a wall, not a ceiling, and takes aa or aaa batteries, it is a CO detector, most likely.

Eric


----------

